# Albany NY - Capital Region Antique Bottle & Insulator Club 23rd Annual Show & Sale



## wcubed (Oct 21, 2019)

*Looks like this will be my first bottle show!

**27 October 2019*[FONT=&quot] (Sunday) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Albany, New York[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT]*Capital Region Antique Bottle & Insulator Club 23rd Annual Show & Sale*[FONT=&quot], 9:00 am to 3:00 pm, Polish Communithy Center, 225 Washington Avenue, Albany, New York[/FONT]


----------



## sandchip (Oct 23, 2019)

I think you'll enjoy yourself, and take some pictures for us!


----------

